# The Wendy House and the Tower



## Infraredd (Jun 2, 2014)

This is Berwick St John Tower Folly out in the middle of nowhere at the crest of a hill. I can't find any information on the web about it at all. There is an inscription that says it was fully restored in 1979 and there are various Latin bits carved into the walls. It must have been part of a big Estate at sometime but there is no main house or ruin that justifies this expense. When you stand in front of it you can see the Greek style structure down below in the sheep field. At some point there was an avenue cut into the trees to allow this view ~ now its all nettles.
Tower first


Berwick St John Folly 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Berwick St John Folly 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Berwick St John Folly 6 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Berwick St John Folly 8 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Berwick St John Folly 10 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Berwick St John Folly 14 by Infraredd, on Flickr

How it looks from the road.


Berwick St John Folly 15 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Then on to this place. I can only assume it's a posh Wendy house 'cause access is through sheep shit and inside ....well you tell me what is supposed to go on in here.


Wendy House 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Wendy House 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Errrr........


Wendy House 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Wendy House 7 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Wendy House 8 by Infraredd, on Flickr

There is even a Dogs gravestone outside!


Wendy House 11 dogs by Infraredd, on Flickr

Some serious money been spent here but by who?
Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 2, 2014)

Love seeing your name pop up for some infrared goodness  cracking report mate!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 3, 2014)

By who indeed. And why leave it to fall in to disrepair? Very strange. But what a wonderful place, and such great weather you had to explore and get the photos. You literally found it by accident then?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 3, 2014)

This is awesome. Very nice photography


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 3, 2014)

I love this, great pics mate..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 3, 2014)

Fabulous set and that Wendy house is interesting!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 3, 2014)

Thats a really interesting report, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 3, 2014)

Love it mate, really well done and such a wonderful looking spot!!!


----------



## billygroat (Jun 3, 2014)

Like a lot, very enticing!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow, that is something special! Always love your photos, they really show a site like this off too. 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2014)

Wonderful collection of images of a really interesting report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 3, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> By who indeed. And why leave it to fall in to disrepair? Very strange. But what a wonderful place, and such great weather you had to explore and get the photos. You literally found it by accident then?


The tower I knew about via the folly map but the wendy house doesn't show up on google sat maps and can only be seen when you get up the hill and look down from the tower. It has a bell in the front circular opening to summon the servants!


----------



## djrich (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome! Lovely pics.


----------



## caradon (Jun 3, 2014)

*Wendy House*

I think the "Wendy House" is a shooting lodge especially as there is a dogs grave/stone outside


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 4, 2014)

caradon said:


> I think the "Wendy House" is a shooting lodge especially as there is a dogs grave/stone outside



May well be - It has a date in Latin saying F.MD 1974 between the two doors outside & a Latin inscription that won't translate properly above the fireplace so it's not that old!


----------



## krela (Jun 4, 2014)

Neither is in Wiltshire Councils HER so they're not considered particularly interesting historically by the council. There is a section about it in the Wiltshire section of the Follies of England book but I don't have a copy so can't tell you what it says!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful photographs what an amazing place


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hahahaha ahhh mate no way!! I've spent the night in that tower!!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 27, 2014)

My friend knows about the guy who built and owns (or owned) it.


----------

